# Thank You Draconis



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

One year ago today, Draconis joined Talk About Marriage.

I had started the site in early 2007, but it was off to a slow start. I new I still had a lot of work to do in order for it to be successful and attract people, but I was taking my good ol' time.

The site was getting a few posts every day, but nothing you could remotely call a "community" had developed here.

Then one morning I pulled up the site, as I do every morning, and there were about 100 posts from this guy named "Draconis" that had read and replied to just about every thread on the board. 

I have to warn you, I am a skeptical person by nature, I try to keep my expectations low so I can be pleasantly surprised more often. So my first thought was,  oh great, some spammer came and posted everywhere, how long is this going to take to clean up? :banhim:

 But then I started reading the posts, and I was impressed - this guy was sincere and really responding to people, trying to help them with their problems. I ran and told my wife , "sweetpea, you're not going to believe this guy on Talk About Marriage went and responded to almost all of the posts from the past few months!" "No way! That's great," she said. We were both really excited that someone had taken such an interest.

So then I had to assume he was some fly-by-night forum guy who would get bored with the site and we'd never see him again, but low and behold, one year later, Draconis is still reading nearly every post on the board and taking his valuable time to post reponses to try and help people with their problems!

So this thread is to say "*thank you*" to Draconis. Thanks for helping Talk About Marriage grow into the great community it has become, thanks for all of your generosity in helping others over the past year, and I wish I could link to all of the posts where you've been thanked by the people you've helped, but it would take me all day to copy and paste them all.

I think I speak for a lot of people when I say that I hope you stick around for years to come.:smthumbup:


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

1 year? :yay:

I have to say when I first stumbled upon this site, there were a few posts that caught my attention and thought could help me in my own situation and the more I read the insightful and thoughtful responses from Draconis the more comfortable I felt hanging out in here, so thank you for all of the time and energy you have devoted to helping so many of us here.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't want to advertise other forums but Drac is on several others as well. I found this site from a casual reference (just the initials) he'd made on another forum and someone else used the actual name. I googled it and here I am. Yes, Drac' is prolific. And not only here. I've know him for quite a while over the net (we'd met on a forum dedicated to better sex, with the focus on sex) and we're both members in other forums as well. And he's just as helpful on those as here! I try to read everything but I just can't respond as much as he does.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

WAY TO GO, DUDE !! :smthumbup:


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Just wanted to add my thanks as well. Draconis' advice has been great, fair, and kind, and I really appreciate all the time and energy he has put into his posts. :smthumbup: Thanks!


----------



## Sabine (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree to that one draconis do so much that when i first joined tha tforum i thougth he was the admin! LOl
Sorry Chris.. 

I also feel that soem people dont accept him nor acknowledge him at his just worth which is sad, but Draconis know that we are thebig majority to can se what you do and how good oyu are to help others and how much oyu give of you and of yoru time everyday, for so many others.

I hope that one day you will also harvest allt hat the way back to you because oyu deserve it so much. 

You'r a beaute!


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree! Thank you Draconis for providing valuable advice and your genuine caring. I always look forward to your responses.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you for all that responded. I remember when I first came to the site. I was so impressed with the idea but it was only getting 2-3 posts a day. I remember thinking what an idea to help people just for the sake of helping them. 

For me it has been helpful too. Maybe a type of therapy to help me realise what I have with my wife. 

At times I have written long winded thesis statements for two reasons. one being that many posts are siimiliar in nature (the amount of guys addicted to online porn at the expense of their relationships.) So having information at hand helped in responces.

There have been times when I have had nothing intelligent to add but have read some of the responces of others and marveled at their insight.

Chris the time here has been wonderful. I love the site and the ways it has grown. I remember when you first pm'd me and the time you took me up and called me. I knew the formula of a successful forum. Chris put so much trust in a stanger giving him advice.

The people here have been wondeful. Even if I don't always agree they come at things from perspectives that make me second guess things.

I hope that in the end I can help people. Even if I make the difference for just one person all this will be worth it. Time well invested.

Thanks to dcrim too. I have been on forums with him for some time. He should make a great addition to the forums.

One advantage I have had is the fact I own my own store and can post from there or at home so I am here and around a lot.

Thanks to all. The time has been well spent. I have learned as much as I have shared.

draconis


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow! What a nice story. Draconis, it's always great to get your input!


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

draconis...
let me be the latest to say big ups to you my man! here's a guy who has his own damned story to tell about how life has given him a raw deal, and all he does is come here and honor us with his wisdom and presence...drac THANK YOU MAN! you need to know you've kept me afloat through a very difficult time. your advice has been spot on, and when things weren't going as i'd hoped, you always had the ability to find the "silver lining." God's plan makes for a wild ride sometimes, but you, my man RISE ABOVE!!!
chris


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

voivod ~ I really don't know what to say. I always feel humbled at how much you have overcome and how much you have changed your life.

draconis


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

moi? my friend, not without you. i mean it.


----------



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

I just joined and already I see draconis contributing everywhere. Even though it's been 1-year, he still might be a spam bot. Best to ban him now just in case...  just kidding.

In a way it's nice to have a small community forum, though. If it gets too big, it turns into one of those crazy message boards and people will leave.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations Drac. You have been a steady and thoughtful adviser on this board to so many. You take the time to try and fully understand the poster’s needs and concerns and follow up with questions of them as well. I admire your steadfastness in helping others especially given the physical difficulties you face in your daily life. When I began lurking here early this year your responses and sage was one of the major factors in me joining and calling this forum “home” for my marital difficulties. Thanks for all you do for us all and have a great weekend.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Amplexor said:


> Congratulations Drac. You have been a steady and thoughtful adviser on this board to so many. You take the time to try and fully understand the poster’s needs and concerns and follow up with questions of them as well. I admire your steadfastness in helping others especially given the physical difficulties you face in your daily life. When I began lurking here early this year your responses and sage was one of the major factors in me joining and calling this forum “home” for my marital difficulties. Thanks for all you do for us all and have a great weekend.


Thank you very much, it is always nice to here that I made a difference. My MD has slowed me down some but I never want it to defeat me. After losing the use of three fingers I looked at via voice and dragon speak as a way to stay active typing but in the end decided to reinvent the way I typed. It has worked for me so far.

The community has grown in wonderful way. The mods have kept the boards clean of spam and the talks are civil. I think of this place as home as well.

draconis


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

draconis-

Good for you drac. Your effort here has helped a huge amount of people, and there is no doubt in my mind that this is internet at it's best.


----------

